# Wellbutrin horror



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

So this is day 4 and I talked with my p doc and he decided to have me stop. I have a meeting friday with him now. 

Wellbutrin is causing insane dizziness which is making me sick. I can't even function and the medicine is making me fall asleep when I come home from work because I can't stand the dizziness. 

Be careful trying this med!


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry, you were feeling so dizzy.  I've had problems like that with other medications. Any ideas what you want to try next?

I'm taking the sustained release of Wellbutrin and haven't noticed any dizziness. The major issue I have with it, is once it wears off I seem to go in to a terrible depressive and panicky state. My first dose is in the morning, and I've started to take a 2nd pill around 2-3pm, which will hopefully avoid that problem.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

redtogo72 said:


> Sorry, you were feeling so dizzy.  I've had problems like that with other medications. Any ideas what you want to try next?
> 
> I'm taking the sustained release of Wellbutrin and haven't noticed any dizziness. The major issue I have with it, is once it wears off I seem to go in to a terrible depressive and panicky state. My first dose is in the morning, and I've started to take a 2nd pill around 2-3pm, which will hopefully avoid that problem.


Yea I am one of the few that has bad dizziness from it. I still have dizziness and I didn't even take the pill today. Its not as bad as yesterday's dizziness though.

I think my pdoc is trying to kill two birds with one stone. I have SA and ADHD so I think thats why he prescribed wellbutrin. I think he was going to augment the med with maybe a anti anxiety med eventually depending on the results of wellbutrin. Since wellbutrin failed for me, I am not sure what he will recommend next.

I am not quite sure what else there is to prescribe, maybe a SNRI? I have been on celexa and zoloft, both have which have not helped.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I've read somewhere that you have to stand like 20 days of weirdness before WB starts to work properly, and that is worthwhile.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

swim said:


> I've read somewhere that you have to stand like 20 days of weirdness before WB starts to work properly, and that is worthwhile.


hmmm. Very interesting. I don't know if I can deal with the dizziness. Its driving me insane to the point where I just want to lay down and not move. I don't think its worth the pain and suffering. Theres so many other meds out there right now, I'd rather be on nardil to be honest.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I also want to warn others going on it that caffeine amplifies the dizziness. That and I started noticing I have this weird kind of chemical smell in my nose that happens every so often. It kind of reminds me of chloride in a pool smell. That and I have really bad sore throat from Wellbutrin.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes the wellbutrin does cause dry mouth/throat. Just means you need to drink more water; and I'll bet you will see improvement in your dizziness if you did. 

I was on it when I was 15. Unfortunately it had a steroid like effect on me, which isn't good because I'm a woman. So I went off of it, but not until I was able to bench 250 pounds! 

13 years later I can still bench those 250 pounds.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I've been on wellbutrin. Had no positive or negative effects on me, so I was taken off it.


----------



## ChickenFriday (Jul 19, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> Yes the wellbutrin does cause dry mouth/throat. Just means you need to drink more water; and I'll bet you will see improvement in your dizziness if you did.


This is great advice! The best thing you can do for yourself, to counteract many of Wellbutrin's side effects is just stay hydrated. The positives of this med greatly outweigh the negatives. I've been on it for some time now, and the first little while is tough. It's all about finding ways to make those side effects go away, which is doable. I say stay hydrated, well rested, and have some sort of daily work out routine.


----------



## adam001 (Jun 17, 2011)

it's not a good drug for ppl with panic attack or nervouseness.. it increases dopamine indeed but noradrenaline 3x stronger in the mean time. good for increase libidio, motivation, but not good for ppl with anxiety. it also lowers seizures threshold quite significantly, so benzo withdrawal highly revived on this med.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I started wellbutrin again a couple of days ago coz my Parnate washout means i cant really take much else for 2 weeks (i'm only going to wait a week  )
Started on 150mg two times a day and haven't noticed much at all really. Last night I was searching around the house for some batteries for like 45 mins and i would usually give up on doing something like that after 5 mins or probably not even bother doing it at all but i dunno if its the wellbut


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Went to the doctor to get some more Wellbutrin and GUESS WHAT
In Australia it's only used to stop smoking and a patient can only have 2 repeats MAX. 
AND the second repeat is 19 pills...........WTF
I told my doctor it was helping my depression but he was 2 busy kicking my *** out the door. I went to 2 chemist just to make sure he wasn't high on crack and he is correct but probably still on crack imo


----------



## efbrgnthm (Jul 20, 2011)

I have heard major bad things about that drug, but it's popular cause one of the most common side effects is weight loss
have u tried a tryaclic antidepressant? I have had much better luck being on amitrityline... but a lot of people find it makes them really drowsy... but that goes away after a few days


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

They call it Hellbutrin for a reason:teeth


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

efbrgnthm said:


> I have heard major bad things about that drug, but it's popular cause one of the most common side effects is weight loss
> have u tried a tryaclic antidepressant? I have had much better luck being on amitrityline... but a lot of people find it makes them really drowsy... but that goes away after a few days


Yeah I got Imipramine sitting in the med cabinet but i'm going through Parnate wash out :blank
No way i'm going to wait 2 weeks hehe


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> Yeah I got Imipramine sitting in the med cabinet but i'm going through Parnate wash out :blank
> No way i'm going to wait 2 weeks hehe


What do you mean by washout? Are you quiting parnate?


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

im surprised it made you sleepy. i took it and didnt sleep for a week and began hallucinating.

on the upside it did work almost immediately after the first pill kicked in however my mood went from down to happy to crazy in about 36hrs.

ive heard the side effects may calm down after a few weeks but i cannot imagine how anyone makes it to that point i would need a few weeks off of work just to handle the adjustment period.

the XL version had the same side effects as the immediate release version it just took much longer for them to reach a noticeable level. however i took the branded kind my doctor told me the generic xl pills have serious problems and should be avoided


----------

